# Happy Mother's Day



## daveb (May 7, 2016)

To all the poor bastards slinging hash 2morrow.

And of course to all the Mothers that brought us into this world and give us our childrens. And who don't go out to eat.:cool2:


----------



## ecchef (May 8, 2016)

Yeah, today was pretty busy.


----------

